# Ultimate Sharpening/Grinding/Polishing Buffing Station



## johnharris (Jan 24, 2010)

I am in the process of designing a shop in a two car garage. Over the years I have accumualted 1 bench grinder and 2 nice grinder motors. To me this equates to 6 possible wheels, buffers or polishers. I am considering building a 4 sided box with a shaft going through the middle. A single bench grinder would be mounted on each side with one side left open. The grinders could then be rotated until the one I needed was on top, then it could be locked in placed. A nice cabinet for all the grinding/sharpening/buffing/polishing accessories would surround this design.

If you were to have 6 wheels for woodworking and maybe some metal work, what would you choose? Be very specific. FYI - I already have all the sanders I need elsewhere. Anything else you would include in this "ultimate grinding/sharpening/polishing/buffing station? Thanks for any and all advice!! John


----------



## johnharris (Jan 24, 2010)

I was thinking two decent sharpening wheels, a medium grit and a fine grit. A buffing wheel. A wire wheel. The typical grinding wheel for roughing metal work. I need one more? A leather polishing wheel?


----------

